

Future of mobile computing : Rolltop - imsaar
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7H0K1k54t6A

======
Readmore
Sorry, no. We're already so far beyond something that design that we'll never
take that path.

Slates are the way forward.

------
Zak
You can have my mechanical keyboard when you pry it out of my cold, dead
fingers.

It's cool as a design study, but that full-size-ish mechanical keyboards will
remain popular as long as working with more than a paragraph of text at a time
remains popular. A device like this could probably do fairly well around the
$500 price point, but I think it would be very niche much higher than that.

What I _would_ like to see is a better implementation of the basic concept
behind the Touchbook - a tablet that becomes a clamshell notebook when
attached to a removable keyboard/base. That base should certainly include an
extra battery and might also add more processing power, storage and
connectivity.

------
imsaar
Very interesting idea, I think OLEDs are still very expensive but they have
started to show up in consumer electronics in small sizes. This combined with
10GUI.com interface enhancements and it would be awesome.

I still wish there was a way to do more tactile keyboard. My wish is a gel
keyboard win with you partly immerse your fingers and keys are configurable in
software.

------
mey
What happens when it rains?

